# Images not displaying



## ozhawk40 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi

Since the recent updates, image attachments are not displaying for me. I am logged in and have the check box ticked for displaying images in the settings section.

Any thoughts on what I can do this side of the internet?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm afraid, the only thing you can do is to be patient. Horse is still working on upadating of the forum. I have the same trouble like you.What is more, thumbnails cause an error and my IE is closed when clicking on them.

You can try to clear cookies of your net browser.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Mar 6, 2011)

Wurger said:


> I'm afraid, the only thing you can do is to be patient. Horse is still working on upadating of the forum. I have the same trouble like you.What is more, thumbnails cause an error and my IE is closed when clicking on them.
> 
> You can try to clear cookies of your net browser.


 
Okay 

Thanks Wojtek - I thought it must be my end, as nobody else seemed to mention it. I'll let Horse do his thing. 8)

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2011)

Your end... rater no. You will be alive for long, long time.
It's the end of my OS installed on my HDD. It's time to switch to another newer one.


----------



## horseUSA (Mar 6, 2011)

rebuilding thumbnails now.....


----------



## horseUSA (Mar 6, 2011)

there are many many images, so might be going on all day. older attachment images should start showing in posts


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 6, 2011)

I've noticed some of the popping back up Horse, and I like the lightbox idea!


----------



## Marcel (Mar 6, 2011)

Wurger said:


> Your end... rater no. You will be alive for long, long time.
> It's the end of my OS installed on my HDD. It's time to switch to another newer one.


 
Wojtec, your the the last man on earth running Win98


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2011)

Ha, ha, ha.....  like the last of Mohicans.....


----------



## N4521U (Mar 10, 2011)

Horse, you're doin a fine job as most have said.

The last issue with pictures posted may be the fact they don't post in the order selected. Makes it impossible to relate to them in order in the text. Can this be corrected?

Cheers, Bill


----------



## horseUSA (Mar 10, 2011)

ok, will test it out try to come up with solution. I am still trying to complete thumbnail generation.....just so many images over 100,000!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 10, 2011)

N4521U said:


> Horse, you're doin a fine job as most have said.
> 
> The last issue with pictures posted may be the fact they don't post in the order selected. Makes it impossible to relate to them in order in the text. Can this be corrected?
> 
> Cheers, Bill



Bill, in the manager screen, after you select upload, the files appear in a box at the bottom of the manager screen. I've found that you can drag and drop these into the order you want them to appear. You can also check box the files and select insert inline to the right to have the images appear in the text.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 10, 2011)

I tried the drag and drop into order thing, didn't help.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 10, 2011)

That's weird.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 10, 2011)

Marcel said:


> Wojtec, your the the last man on earth running Win98


 
Marcel, I think GrauGeist still uses it to.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 10, 2011)

Is there an upgrade for 98???




HEHE


----------



## horseUSA (Mar 10, 2011)

They just came out with 98SE => second edition :O


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 10, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Marcel, I think GrauGeist still uses it to.


Yep Aaron, you're right, I still do run Win98SE on my Legacy Gamer, and for the record, it runs flawlessly even in today's internet environment...my other machines (including this one) run XP SP3.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 11, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> Bill, in the manager screen, after you select upload, the files appear in a box at the bottom of the manager screen. I've found that you can drag and drop these into the order you want them to appear. You can also check box the files and select insert inline to the right to have the images appear in the text.


 
I have found the simple solution. Drag and drop, as you say, in the frame showing the new photos, in the order you want them to appear, make sure they are checked in their corners. Then below them check the "select all" box. And as my little wife says, Walah. Done.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 12, 2011)

Yup, that's what I was doing. Guess I didn't explain it very well.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 12, 2011)

Horse, for some reason some of my animated .gif files appear correctly as tumbnail and some appear as text that have to be clicked on to show? Anything I can do?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 13, 2011)

I tell you guys, the Commodore 64 is coming back!


----------

